# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  κλουβι - σταντ -  παιχνιδια...

## thanasis76

καλησπερα!!! μπορει ακομα να μην εχω παρει παπαγαλο αλλα μιας και η κατασκευη του κλουβιου φτανει στο τελος του, 
ξεκινησα να φτιαχνω και το σταντ-παπαγαλοτοπο  ::   ::    και μερικα παιχνιδια...  ::   ::  
μολις μπορεσω θα σας ανεβασω φωτο να δειτε....  ::

----------


## demis

καλη επιτυχια σε ολα

----------


## Niva2gr

Όταν τελειώσεις τις κατασκευές θέλουμε και λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## thanasis76

σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια...
μολις τελειωνω ενα ενα θα σας ανεβαζω και φωτο...
 ::

----------


## thanasis76

καλησπερα παιδια, καλα ειστε???
με χαρα σας λεω οτι σημερα τελειωσα το playstand και τα παιχνιδια για τον παπαγαλο και το μετεφερα σπιτι μου...  ::   ::  
σας βαζω και φωτο να τα δειτε και ελπιζω να σας αρεσουν...  ::  
μπορει αν αργησα αλλα τα χειροποιητα θελουν τις ωρες τους...  ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Πλάκα μας κάνεις??????????
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Απίστευτη δουλεία φίλε καλλιτέχνη Θανάση!!!!!!!
Μήπως να το εκμεταλλευθείς για το χαρτζιλίκι σου??????  ::

----------


## thanasis76

> Πλάκα μας κάνεις??????????
>        
> Απίστευτη δουλεία φίλε καλλιτέχνη Θανάση!!!!!!!
> Μήπως να το εκμεταλλευθείς για το χαρτζιλίκι σου??????


σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια, να σαι καλα....
ελπιζω να αρεσουν το ιδιο και στο παπαγαλακι οταν τα δει...  ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω χαλαρα θα το αγοραζα παντως....
Πολυ επαγγελματικη δουλεια Θαναση!!Σκεψου το να αρχισεις να τα πουλας!
Μ'αρεσει που αναρωτιεσαι αν θα αρεσει στο πουλακι....κ εμενα να εβαζες να καθομαι εκει πανω δε θα ηθελα να κατεβω!!!Φαντασου χαρουλες που θα κανει το παιδι σου!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θανάση ο Πάρης τα εγκρίνει και λέει ότι θα πάρει.Συγχαρητήρια.Θέλω τη βοήθειά σου.Αν μπορείς να μου πεις πως έφτιαξες το δίχτυ.Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα αλλά βλέπω ότι οι κόμποι σου είναι καλοί.  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Συγχαρητήρια! Πολύ καλή δουλειά!! Η χαρά του παπαγάλου   ::  
Άρχοντας ο μικρός, θα έχει ολόδικό του χειροποίητο playground ποιότητος ΑΑ'!!  ::

----------


## Σπυρος24

απλα τελειο !!!! να το πουλησεις!!!χαχα!! τι ξυλο χρησιμοποιησες αν μπορεις να μου πεις...Βικυυυ!!ανεβαινουμε μαζι?? εγω πιανω την κουνια!!!χαχα

----------


## vagelis76

> Εγω χαλαρα θα το αγοραζα παντως....
> Πολυ επαγγελματικη δουλεια Θαναση!!Σκεψου το να αρχισεις να τα πουλας!
> Μ'αρεσει που αναρωτιεσαι αν θα αρεσει στο πουλακι....κ εμενα να εβαζες να καθομαι εκει πανω δε θα ηθελα να κατεβω!!!Φαντασου χαρουλες που θα κανει το παιδι σου!!!!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
καθώς διάβαζα τη δημοσίευσή σου Βίκυ σε φαντάστηκα και πάνω στο σταντ να κάνει χαρούλες περιμένοντας λιχουδιά από το Θανάση και λύθηκα στα γέλια....  ::   ::   ::  
να σε καλά μου έφτιαξες(η φαντασία μου δηλαδή αλλά βοήθησες κι εσύ ως πρωταγωνίστρια...) τη διάθεση βραδιάτικα.....
στο θέμα μας...ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ξεσηκώνεις τα πλήθη απ΄οτι βλέπεις....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ananda

περιμένω και γώ το νέο μωρό conure στο σπίτι αλλά δυστυχώς για εκείνο δεν έχω τέτοια παπαγαλοχαρά να του δώσω  ::  
Απλά τέλειο!
Μπράβο φίλε Θανάση  ::

----------


## thanasis76

καλημερα σε ολους. παιδια τι να πω σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα τοσο καλα σας λογια. μου αρεσε κι εμενα η ολη κατασκευη αλλα δεν περιμενα τοσο ενθουσιασμο απο εσας... και παλι σας ευχαριστω πολυ. τωρα για να εφτιαχνα να πουλουσα δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο, ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που ενω πιανουν τα χερια τους, ειναι καθαρα ασχολια, δεν μου αρεσει γενικα να πουλαω κατασκευες μου, δεν ξερω, νιοθω οτι θα χαλασει η ομορφια και η διαθεση που εχω οταν φτιαχνω οτι μου ερθει στο μυαλο...  
παντος η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν ειχαμε ενα μεγαλο χαντραδικο εδω θα εφτιαχνα πιο ομορφα παιχνιδια...  ::   ::  

καποιος ρωτησε για τα ξυλα... το καθερο κονταρι ειναι ξυλο απο φτιαρι, το χοντρο οριζοντιο ειναι ξυλο απο σκουπα, και τα υπολοιπα μικρα ειναι διαφορα πιχακια απο ξυλουργιο...

----------


## thanasis76

> Θανάση ο Πάρης τα εγκρίνει και λέει ότι θα πάρει.Συγχαρητήρια.Θέλω τη βοήθειά σου.Αν μπορείς να μου πεις πως έφτιαξες το δίχτυ.Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα αλλά βλέπω ότι οι κόμποι σου είναι καλοί.


το δίχτυ πίστεψε με είναι το πιο εύκολο...
απλά θα κοιτάξεις το σχοινί που θα πάρεις να είναι πλαστικό. οπότε κάνοντας τον κάθε κόμπο στις εξωτερικές πλευρές, μετά με τον αναπτήρα το καις λίγο και το κάνεις τον κόμπο ένα σώμα, δεν ειναι τιποτα προσπαθησε και θα τα καταφερεις...

----------


## thanasis76

> Εγω χαλαρα θα το αγοραζα παντως....
> Πολυ επαγγελματικη δουλεια Θαναση!!Σκεψου το να αρχισεις να τα πουλας!
> Μ'αρεσει που αναρωτιεσαι αν θα αρεσει στο πουλακι....κ εμενα να εβαζες να καθομαι εκει πανω δε θα ηθελα να κατεβω!!!Φαντασου χαρουλες που θα κανει το παιδι σου!!!!


πολυ καλο, χαχαχαχα και μονο που το φανταζομαι αν και δεν σε ξερω, ανετα θα εφτιαχνα ενα σταντ για να σε δω πανω να παιζεις και να κανεις κουνια...  ::   ::  
σε ευχαριστω κι εσενα για τα τοσο καλα λογια...

----------


## thanasis76

παιδια πριν ερθει ο παπαγαλος τωρα που εχω χρονο να το φτιαξω βοηθηστε με σε κατι...
τα σκοινια που εχω βαλει σε 2-3 ξυλα για να γατζωνει και να κρεμιεται πιο ευκολα, μηπος πρεπει να τα βγαλω και να μεινουν σκετα τα ξυλα??? μηπος θα πιανουν πολυ ευκολα βρομες, ακαθαρσιες, και δημιουργουν βακτηριδια???

----------


## ivi

τελειαααα ειναι !!!! μπραβο σου!! ειμαι σιγουρη πως ο παπαγαλακος σου θα το λατρεψει!!!συγχαρητηρια για την δεξιοτεχνια σου και πιο πολυ για το κεφι που εχεις να ασχολεισε με οτιδηποτε θα ευχαριστησει το μικρο σου ακομα και πριν να εχει ερθει!!
και παλι συγχαρητηρια!!

----------


## vicky_ath

::   ::   ::  .......πραγματικα οτι η φαντασιωση τοσων αντρων θα ηταν να με δουν στο σταντ να κανω κουνια κ να τρωω λιχουδιες δεν το περιμενα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::  

Περα απο την πλακα, Θαναση το πουλακι σου θα ειναι πολυ τυχερο!Κ για να πω την αληθεια σκεφτομαι κ εγω μεσα στο καλοκαιρι να αρχισω να φτιαχνω καμια κατασκευη για τα παιδια μου!Μου εδωσες πολυ εμπνευση!!!

----------


## thanasis76

> .......πραγματικα οτι η φαντασιωση τοσων αντρων θα ηταν να με δουν στο σταντ να κανω κουνια κ να τρωω λιχουδιες δεν το περιμενα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
> 
> Περα απο την πλακα, Θαναση το πουλακι σου θα ειναι πολυ τυχερο!Κ για να πω την αληθεια σκεφτομαι κ εγω μεσα στο καλοκαιρι να αρχισω να φτιαχνω καμια κατασκευη για τα παιδια μου!Μου εδωσες πολυ εμπνευση!!!


χαιρομαι που θα κατσεις να φτιαξεις κι εσυ κατι για τα παιδια σου....
παντος αν θελεις ερχεσε βολτα Συρο και το φτιαχνουμε μαζι....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Μεχρι τωρα μονο παιχνιδια τους εφτιαχνα οποτε καιρος ειναι να κανω ενα βημα παραπανω!
Συρος ε???Νησι κ κατασκευες.....τελεια!!!!!  ::

----------


## thanasis76

> Μεχρι τωρα μονο παιχνιδια τους εφτιαχνα οποτε καιρος ειναι να κανω ενα βημα παραπανω!
> Συρος ε???Νησι κ κατασκευες.....τελεια!!!!!


καλα κανεις και τους φτιαχνεις οτι μπορεις...
βασικα πιστευω οτι ολοι μπορουμε, αλλος λιγο παραπανο, κι αλλος λιγοτερο αλλα αυτο δεν ενοχλει τα ζωακια μου...

----------


## Niva2gr

Θανάση, μας έχεις "κουφάνει" εντελώς! Καί με το κλουβί, για το οποίο εγώ προσκυνώ, καί για τις άλλες κατασκευές! Ειλικρινά αυτό που κάνεις θέλει ταλέντο, και όχι μόνο δουλειά και διάθεση!

Τώρα, όσον αφορά την ερώτησή σου (για να νιώσουμε και λίγο χρήσιμοι), εφόσον το σχοινί είναι πλαστικό, δεν πιστεύω οτι θα έχει πρόβλημα στην καθαριότητα. Ίσως με το ξύλο γυμνό ο παπαγάλος να γλυστράει στην αρχή.

----------


## thanasis76

> Θανάση, μας έχεις "κουφάνει" εντελώς! Καί με το κλουβί, για το οποίο εγώ προσκυνώ, καί για τις άλλες κατασκευές! Ειλικρινά αυτό που κάνεις θέλει ταλέντο, και όχι μόνο δουλειά και διάθεση!
> 
> Τώρα, όσον αφορά την ερώτησή σου (για να νιώσουμε και λίγο χρήσιμοι), εφόσον το σχοινί είναι πλαστικό, δεν πιστεύω οτι θα έχει πρόβλημα στην καθαριότητα. Ίσως με το ξύλο γυμνό ο παπαγάλος να γλυστράει στην αρχή.



αν και το εχω ξαναπει, θα πω παλι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και πως πραγματικα με κανετε να νιωθω πολυ ομορφα...
ειναι χαρα μου που σας τα δειχνω και που θα μπορει οποιος θελει να παρει ιδεες....
για τα σχοινια που μου λες κιε γω αυτο σκεφτηκα στην αρχη και τα εβαλα, για να εχει διαφορα μερη να παταει, και να νιωθει ανετα απλα μετα αναρωτηθηκα για τις ακαθαρσιες...
λογικα ναι, οπως λες αφου τα σχοινια ειναι πλαστικα πλενονται ευκολα... και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι αν το βγαζω 1 φορα την εβδομαδα στην αυλη και το πλενω καλα καλα και στεγνωνει με τον ηλιο θα ειναι οκ...
σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! 
να σαι καλα!!!
μιας και σε εχω κουφανει οπως λες, αν θελησεις κατι να σου φτιαξω πες μου....  ::   ::   ::    χαχαχαχα

----------


## elena1996

Καταπληκτικα!!Πραγματικα,ε  εις ταλεντο!!Να το εκμεταλευτεις!!Τυχερος ο παπαγαλινος...  ::

----------


## thanasis76

> Καταπληκτικα!!Πραγματικα,ε  εις ταλεντο!!Να το εκμεταλευτεις!!Τυχερος ο παπαγαλινος...


σε ευχαριστω, να σαι καλα...  ταλεντο δεν εχω απλα, ορεξη και ιδεες... ολα τα αλλα σιγα σιγα σιγα φτιαχνουν...

----------


## thanasis76

καλησπέρα παΐδια... τι κάνετε?? σήμερα τέλειωσα και τα υπόλοιπα ( κλούβα, κούνια, παιχνίδια ) και είπα να σας τα δείξω και αυτά για να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας και να υπάρχουν σαν ιδέες...

το κλουβί φτιάχτηκε λίγο διαφορετικά από το προηγούμενο αλλά με το ίδιο σκεπτικό. έχει ένα μπολ για φαγητό, ένα για νερό, και μια μπανιέρα....
τα κλαδιά είναι από ευκάλυπτο, ξεφλουδισμένα και ξεραμένα. φτιάχτηκε και μια απλή κούνια και 2-3 παιχνίδια για το κλουβάκι του....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συγχαρητήρια δεν έχω λόγια .  ::

----------


## thanasis76

> Συγχαρητήρια δεν έχω λόγια .



σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!! να σαι καλα...   ::   ::

----------


## douke-soula

ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!!
ειναι καταπληκτικα ολα!!!!
μπραβο χρυσοχερη  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## thanasis76

> ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!!
> ειναι καταπληκτικα ολα!!!!
> μπραβο χρυσοχερη


σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια... να σαι καλα...

----------


## vagelis76

το έχουμε ξαναπεί πολύ προσεγμένα και καλοφτιαγμένα .....οι λεπτομέρειές σου κάνουν πάντα εντύπωση!!!!
στις γωνίες έχεις βάλει το διάτρητο Γ από μεταλλικές γωνιές  στήριξης γυψοσανίδας????μου αρέσει πάρα πάρα πολύ!!!!δείχνει πολύ όμορφη στις άκρες....

----------


## thanasis76

> το έχουμε ξαναπεί πολύ προσεγμένα και καλοφτιαγμένα .....οι λεπτομέρειές σου κάνουν πάντα εντύπωση!!!!
> στις γωνίες έχεις βάλει το διάτρητο Γ από μεταλλικές γωνιές  στήριξης γυψοσανίδας????μου αρέσει πάρα πάρα πολύ!!!!δείχνει πολύ όμορφη στις άκρες....



σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! γενικα οταν φτιαχνω κατι θελω να ειναι ομορφο, δεν μπορω να το βλεπω και να μην ειναι  ::   ::  
ναι στις γωνιες εχω βάλει το διάτρητο Γ από μεταλλικές γωνιές  στήριξης γυψοσανίδας γιατι δεν ηθελα να βαλω ξυλινη γωνια για λιγοτερη συγκρατιση μικροβιων....

----------


## petros

τι να πω καλα πως μπορεις και τα φτιαχνεις ολα αυτα...????  :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:

----------


## thanasis76

> τι να πω καλα πως μπορεις και τα φτιαχνεις ολα αυτα...????



δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο οσο ισως το βλεπεις. λιγο υπομονη θελει, λιγο σκεψη και να πιανουν τα χερια σου...
το κυριοτερο... να μην βαριεσαι....  ::   ::  
ιδικα τα παιχνιδια ειναι ολα πολυ απλα....

----------

